# Where do you turn to for news on Mexico ?



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Up front - I am not starting a business. I am not going to try and sell you anything etc.

I don't care if you have lived in Mexico for 30 years or if you are contemplating moving to Mexico in 5 years.

Do you search out news on what is going on in Mexico ? I mean Mexico as a country, not what sort of local traffic accidents, or crimes happened last night near you.

Do you watch Mexican TV like Foro, Milenio etc ? 
Do you read the Mexico City newspapers like Reforma or La Jornada ? 
Do you rely on expat forums such as this ?
Do you search out info on your embassy's website ?
Do you rely on conversations with your friends ?
Do you rely on Google News ?
Something else ?

What sort of news interests you ? Covid stuff ? Business stuff ? Political stuff ? Cartel stuff ? etc.

Now - if you do regularly read/view news regarding Mexico - do you ever question that news ? Do you look for the source ?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

La Jornada is AMLO's like Fox news is the Republican's. Jose Cardenas - MVS - nightly TV news is our favorite for reporting news accurately. IMO


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

AlanMexicali said:


> La Jornada is AMLO's like Fox news is the Republican's. Jose Cardenas - MVS - nightly TV news is our favorite for reporting news accurately. IMO


Unfortunately MVStv does not look to be an option for me. (You must have dish network ?)

I started this thread because lately I feel as though the Mexican 'news' presented on the internet with a targeted audience of expats feels as though it is written in the basement of the US embassy. Just like the US surely hates all the remittance monies leaving the US - I'm sure they hate that people opt to retire (and spend their retirement savings) outside the US. I just can never see them painting a 'rosy' picture of Mexico. YET - at the same time it seems that many US politicians / high level employees seem to choose Mexican destinations for vacations and such even in the midst of a global pandemic.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

Some favorite Mexico news sites of mine are:
El Informador (Spanish),
reuters.com Mexico (English), and
Mexico News Daily (English)


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

LiamHidalgo said:


> Some favorite Mexico news sites of mine are:
> El Informador (Spanish),
> reuters.com Mexico (English), and
> Mexico News Daily (English)


I've never heard of El Informador. Is it mostly Jalisco ?

I agree with you regarding the Reuter's Mexican page. To me, it feels like they have some journalistic integrity. Their content seems original and fair and the author generally signs their work.

As for Mexico News Daily, they seem to me to be mostly a news aggregator (like Google News). I used to like them but lately I take their info with a grain of salt. I check their sources...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> I've never heard of El Informador. Is it mostly Jalisco ?
> 
> I agree with you regarding the Reuter's Mexican page. To me, it feels like they have some journalistic integrity. Their content seems original and fair and the author generally signs their work.
> 
> As for Mexico News Daily, they seem to me to be mostly a news aggregator (like Google News). I used to like them but lately I take their info with a grain of salt. I check their sources...


Mexico is in a political crisis. The worst it has been in 40 years. Don't expect any mainstream media to report anything good going on in Mexico's government and their actions anymore.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

AlanMexicali said:


> Mexico is in a political crisis. The worst it has been in 40 years. Don't expect any mainstream media to report anything good going on in Mexico's government and their actions anymore.


It is really important to not believe everything you hear or read in the news. Lately, some stories in the mainstream media here have been so one sided (and obviously wrong) it is almost laughable. You have to question the motives of media sources which perpetuate obvious crap.

In our day to day lives there really is no political influence. Well one day last week we did get caught up in two very long political car caravans (with horns honking and balloons and banners flying). We are citizens here and I know there is an election coming up (on June 5 is it ?). I'd like to find a sample ballot to research.

Unfortunately there have been two recent (within a week) non-political news events which bothered me some. Late in the afternoon (2-6 PM can't recall) a robber walked into an Oxxo on a main drag and killed the cashier AND a customer. Well that wasn't late at night and that wasn't cartel related. That's someone who just has a total disregard for human life. The other event happened this past Sunday morning (7AM). On a quiet sleepy road a guy on a motorcycle was hit head on by an oncoming car. The car crossed over the middle line and struck the cyclist, who died on scene. The driver then left the car in the middle of the road and ran away.

On a positive note - I read today that we will be receiving our second pfizer vaccine this coming Monday. Depending on how well that turns out we will be hitting the beach for a vacation shortly.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Noticias de México


Lo que ocurre en México y en todos los países de Latinoamérica, léelo antes en Infobae




www.infobae.com




seems well diversified for me/


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I got a phone and put a telcel chip in it. Without signing up for it, I get text messages from UNOTV a couple times a day with typically 3 headlines and a link to their site. I copy the text, paste it into my translator app and decide whether to click on the link (I need the translator app because my spanish isn't good enough to understand all the words and usages). 

What does it mean when they preface a headline with "Aguas:"? That must be some kind of idiomatic use of the word water...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps it is just a byline for "Aguascaliente" as the source of the article.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe it means "Watch out!" which is idiomatic, harking back to the days when people would throw their waste water out the window into the street. Or so I've been told!


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

AnneLM said:


> Maybe it means "Watch out!" which is idiomatic, harking back to the days when people would throw their waste water out the window into the street. Or so I've been told!


You are correct, it means "Watch out".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> I got a phone and put a telcel chip in it. Without signing up for it, I get text messages from UNOTV a couple times a day with typically 3 headlines and a link to their site. I copy the text, paste it into my translator app and decide whether to click on the link (I need the translator app because my spanish isn't good enough to understand all the words and usages).
> 
> What does it mean when they preface a headline with "Aguas:"? That must be some kind of idiomatic use of the word water...


"¡Aguas!" is an idiomatic expression meaning "Watch out!" or "Be careful!"


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> I've never heard of El Informador. Is it mostly Jalisco ?


Yes, it's a daily newspaper headquartered here in Guadalajara. I live in Guadalajara and read it mostly for it the Jalisco section, but I see it has a Mexico section too, which I assume is probably pretty good as well.

Another news source I really like is Proceso. I'll usually buy a print copy every week at the news stand, but they have an online site too.


----------

